# Hamburglar Costume



## IsabellaPrice (Jun 3, 2010)

Not technically a fursuit, I know, but he's close enough! Haha.

I've been working on this costume for over a year now on and off and finally finished him up a few days ago! I'm so happy with how he turned out.

He was intended to look like a mixture between two of the most common Hamburglar costumes used in McDonald's restaurants, seen here-- http://i49.tinypic.com/2qdnchs.jpg

I think I did a pretty good job at combining them. :3




















I still need to change his eyebrow placement so it doesn't look like he's about to cry, iron his suit (especially the tie!), add a button to his cape to keep it closed (it's pinned on in the pictures) and paint a really thin little black line along his eyelids.

But other than that he's -finally- done! Yay!


----------



## Eske (Jun 3, 2010)

Woah.  I have to say, when I saw the thread title, I was skeptical.  But this actually looks really cool.

Great work!


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 3, 2010)

I remember him.  
It is a fantastic job on making it.
I also think you did a great job at combining them. :3


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Jun 3, 2010)

electropanda said:


> Woah.  I have to say, when I saw the thread title, I was skeptical.  But this actually looks really cool.
> 
> Great work!





Stargazer Bleu said:


> I remember him.
> It is a fantastic job on making it.
> I also think you did a great job at combining them. :3



Thank you guys! I really appreciate it. He's unlike anything I've ever made. And despite making fursuits for years, this is the first costume I've made for myself. :3



clausbelly said:


> It looks terrible and ridiculous. There's no  way that's ever going to match up with any other hero without looking  completely idiotic.One day, all the McDonalds characters in costume came  to the restaurant. The Hamburglar wouldn't even come up to the 2nd  floor because I was having a meltdown. That guy scared the isht outta  me.



Go be an ass somewhere else, please.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 3, 2010)

thats looks very nice! great job^^
but i swear to god, if you touch my burgers ill chop off your hand! >:C


----------



## SecretDesire (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah... The other two look rather... Creepy. Yours not so much.


----------



## TashkentFox (Jun 3, 2010)

Isn't that Turlough?


----------



## IsabellaPrice (Jun 4, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Isn't that Turlough?



Hahaha, that's great. He's got the parted hair and EVERYTHING.


----------



## VitaiSlade (Jun 4, 2010)

He's sooo fat. Like all of those kids that eat McD's every day. XP Nice work.


----------

